# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  کارنامه کنکور کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات IT سال 88 - رتبه و درصدهاتون رو مقایسه کنید...

## bijibuji

همونطور که می دونیم، مقایسه درصد ها و رتبه ها برای اونهایی که می خوان در کنکور پیروز باشن نقش مهمی ایفا می کنه و اطلاعات ارزشمندی در اختیارشون می ذاره.
بر این اساس جای این تاپیک رو خالی دیدم و تصمیم گرفتم با کمک شما دوستان خوبم یه مجموعه کوچیک اما مفید و موثر برای استفاده همه کاربران انجمن ایجاد کنم.
از دوستانی که در این آزمون (کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات IT) شرکت کردند، خواهشمندم در صورت امکان تصویر کارنامه شون رو برای استفاده دوستان در این قسمت بذارن.
ممنون.

----------


## bijibuji



----------


## bijibuji



----------


## bijibuji



----------


## bijibuji

این لیست از سایت نصیر به دستم رسیده.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
به نظر شما تا چه حد ميشه به اين درصد ها اكتفا كرد
اگه مثلا سالي كه مي خايم كنكور بديم اون درسي كه روش خيلي كار كرديم را سخت دادن چي ميشه ؟
يا اون درسي را كه نخونديم را اسون دادن چي ؟
اي كاش مي شد بدونيم هر سال چه درس هايي سخته و كدوم درسا اسون
يعني ميشه ؟

----------


## bijibuji

یک نمونه کارنامه سال 87

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> به نظر شما تا چه حد ميشه به اين درصد ها اكتفا كرد
> اگه مثلا سالي كه مي خايم كنكور بديم اون درسي كه روش خيلي كار كرديم را سخت دادن چي ميشه ؟
> يا اون درسي را كه نخونديم را اسون دادن چي ؟
> اي كاش مي شد بدونيم هر سال چه درس هايي سخته و كدوم درسا اسون
> يعني ميشه ؟


من اطلاعی از صحت و سقم این اطلاعات ندارم. صرفا اونها رو برای استفاده دوستان قرار می دم چون می دونم خیلی ها نیازمندش هستن.
ضمنا" اگر شما هم دست بکار بشید و کارنامه تون رو بذارید ممنون می شم.

----------


## bijibuji

کارنامه رتبه 134 سال 1386:

----------


## bijibuji

کارنامه رتبه 39 - سال 86:

----------


## kiani_behzad

دوست عزیز از ارسال کارنامه ها واقعا ممنون. خوب بود اما بیا با کمک هم اونها رو تحلیل کنیم.

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام
> به نظر شما تا چه حد ميشه به اين درصد ها اكتفا كرد
> اگه مثلا سالي كه مي خايم كنكور بديم اون درسي كه روش خيلي كار كرديم را سخت دادن چي ميشه ؟
> يا اون درسي را كه نخونديم را اسون دادن چي ؟
> اي كاش مي شد بدونيم هر سال چه درس هايي سخته و كدوم درسا اسون
> يعني ميشه ؟


 کنکور یعنی رقابت پی سخت یا آسونش مهم نیست چون واسه همه هست.
برای همین گفتم نباید درسی رو حذف کرد چون اگه آسون بدن ضرر میکنی.
به هر حال اگه بخونی و سخت بدن به نفع تو خواهد بود که خوب خوندی.

----------


## bijibuji

دیشب وقتی می خواستم بخوابم، با خودم فکر باطل می کردم که صبح که بیدار شم، با انبوهی از کارنامه های دوستان که از روی میل به پیشرفت دوستاشون در این قسمت می ذارن. روبرو میشم.
زهی خیال باطل....
حداکثر ممکنه شخصی بیاد و بگه، *آره من همم پایه ام. خیلی خوبه، ادامه بدین. دمتون گرم و ...* .فقط همین

بر این شدم که به فرهنگ لغت مراجعه کنم و معنای کلمه Leecher رو جستجو کنم.
فکر میکنید در برابر این کلمه فرهنگ لغت نام چه ملیتی رو برگردوند؟؟؟

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
من اگه كارنامه داشتم حتما اينجا مي گذاشتم !
حالا در مقابل Leecher  چي اومد به ما هم بگو ؟

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> حالا در مقابل Leecher  چي اومد به ما هم بگو ؟


در اون فرهنگ که من دیدم: ایرانی!

در فرهنگ Babylon: مکنده، خون آشام، انگل، زالو

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام 
پس ما همه انگل شديم خيلي ممنون نهايت لطف شما و اون  ديكشنري و بابيلون را رسونديد يك دنيا تشكر :افسرده: 

حالا بگذريم 
داكيومنت  زير را حتما مطالعه كنيد و نظر خودتون را سريع بدهيد :

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام 
> پس ما همه انگل شديم خيلي ممنون نهايت لطف شما و اون  ديكشنري و بابيلون را رسونديد يك دنيا تشكر


من به هیچ شخصی توهین نکرده و نمی کنم. منظورم خطاب به عام بود و از گفته ی من هم جز این برداشت نمی شه.




> حالا بگذريم 
> داكيومنت  زير را حتما مطالعه كنيد و نظر خودتون را سريع بدهيد:


دوست عزیز. لطفا قوانین انجمن رو رعایت کنید. در هر جا که یک مطلبی به نظرتون رسید یا دلتون خواست نظری بدید یا سوالی بپرسد، لطفا عنوان نکنید. این تاپیک مختص کارنامه های آزمونه. لطفا از بحث های متفرقه و سوال جواب های متوالی در هر بخشی پرهیز کنید.
من بارها در قسمت های دیگه انجمن دیده ام که شما بحث های مفید اما نامرتبط رو عنوان کردید. حس صمیمیت شما قابل تقدیره، اما با بی قانونی مخالفم.
این تاپیک برای سوال و جواب پیرامون کنکور ایجاد نشده. لطفا" پستی که گذاشتید رو پاک کنید و اون رو در تاپیک مختص خودش عنوان کنید، اگر کمکی از دستم بر بیاد خوشحال می شم انجام بدم.


به این منظور می تونید از این تاپیک استفاده کنید.

----------


## Mamdos

این مال کنکور امساله: (گرایش‌های ۱ و ۴ تجارت الکترونیکی و مهندسی فا هستند و گرایش‌های ۲ و ۳ شبکه و امنیت اطلاعات)

----------


## javad_64

بچه ها به در صد های سال های پیش نباید زیاد توجه داشت چون میانگین در صدها بستگی به نحوه طرح سوالات (سختی و آسانی) آنها دارد .ولی چیزی که واضحه شرایط برای همه یکسان هست . 
برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار کتاب پرسمن ترجمه سالخورده ویرایش 5 کتاب مناسبی به نظر می رسه
قبوا شدن تو it  واقعا مشکله(البته دستیافتنی) .برای قبول شدن باید تمام وقت بشینید درس بخونید.
 من کنکور 88 رتبه ام تو گرایش شبکه 193 شد . شایدبرای کنکور 89 یکبار دیگه بخونم!!

----------


## bijibuji

> بچه ها به در صد های سال های پیش نباید زیاد توجه داشت چون میانگین در صدها بستگی به نحوه طرح سوالات (سختی و آسانی) آنها دارد .ولی چیزی که واضحه شرایط برای همه یکسان هست . 
> برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار کتاب پرسمن ترجمه سالخورده ویرایش 5 کتاب مناسبی به نظر می رسه
> قبوا شدن تو it  واقعا مشکله(البته دستیافتنی) .برای قبول شدن باید تمام وقت بشینید درس بخونید.


ممنون از بابت راهنماییتون و همینطور معرفی کتاب برای درس مهندسی نرم افزار




> من کنکور 88 رتبه ام تو گرایش شبکه 193 شد . شایدبرای کنکور 89 یکبار دیگه بخونم!!


اگر امکان داره کارنامه خودتون رو قرار بدین تا دوستان استفاده کنن.
ممنون می شم ...

----------


## javad_64

دروس مشترک 37
معماری 62/5
سیتم عامل 11.11
پایگاه داده ها 42
هوش      20
مبانی و زبان   سفید
انم چند تا از کازنامه های 88

http://it88.blogfa.com/post-81.aspx

----------


## bijibuji

ممنونم. اما کاش کارنامه رو می ذاشتید که مستند تر باشه و از طرفی اطلاعات جامع تری مثل تراز کل در هر گرایش ، رتبه با و بدن سهمیه در هر گرایش و درصد های دقیق تر شما رو داشته باشه.
مطمئن باشید سوء استفاده ای در کار نیست.

----------


## BahareJoon

راست می گه. لطفا خود کارنامه رو بذارید. من امسال کنکور دارم و درصدها برام مهم هستند. لطفا کمک کنید.
ممنون

----------


## javad_64

اینم کارنامه

----------


## bijibuji

از لطفتون سپاسگذارم. امیدوارم امسال رتبه دلخواهتون رو کسب کنید....

موفق باشید.

----------


## hossein_talebi

سلام عکس ارسال شده کارنامه من در سال 88 می باشد

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام عکس ارسال شده کارنامه من در سال 88 می باشد


حدستون اینه کدوم دانشگاه قبول شید؟ به چه ترتیبی انتخاب کردید؟ امکانش هست برای من و دوستان توضیح بدین؟
به نظر شما دنشگاه ها در گرایش 2و3 ( شبکه و امنیت) چه ترتیبی دارن؟ (چیزی که معمول و رایجه و اغلب داوطلبان با اون ترتیب انتخاب می کنند)
ممنون..

----------


## hossein_talebi

سلام 
می تونم بپرسم با این رتبه کجا قبول شدید
من توی امنیت و شبکه 33 آوردم به نظرت کجا قبول میشم

----------


## hossein_talebi

[quote=bijibuji;777872]حدستون اینه کدوم دانشگاه قبول شید؟ به چه ترتیبی انتخاب کردید؟ 

نمی دونم اما فکر می کنم شبانه امیر کبیر را به احتمال خیلی زیاد بیارم

اولویت های من
دانشگاه صنعتي شريف || مجموعه  مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات || شبكه هاي كامپيوتري || (روزانه)(متمرکز)
دانشگاه صنعتي اميركبير || مجموعه  مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات || امنيت اطلاعات || (روزانه)(متمرکز)
 دانشگاه تهران || مجموعه مهندسي  فناوري اطلاعات || مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات /اي تي / || (روزانه)(متمرکز)
 دانشگاه صنعتي اميركبير ||  مجموعه مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات || شبكه هاي كامپيوتري || (روزانه)(متمرکز)
دانشگاه صنعتي اميركبير || مجموعه  مهندسي فناوري اطلاعات || تجارت الكترونيكي || (روزانه)(متمرکز)

شبانه هاشم بعد روزانه های دانشگاهای دیگه تهران بجز مالک اشتر و شاهد به همین ترتیب گذاشتم و بعد  از اوون مالک اشتر روزانه 

در امنیت وشبکه
شریف و بعد امیر کبیر بر اساس دانشگاه 
اما می گن چون کاره امنیت بهتره بعضی ها امنیت امیر کبیر را به شبکه شریف ترجیح میدن
شما فکر می کنید من با 33 کجا قبول میشم؟

----------


## hossein_talebi

> این مال کنکور امساله: (گرایش‌های ۱ و ۴ تجارت الکترونیکی و مهندسی فا هستند و گرایش‌های ۲ و ۳ شبکه و امنیت اطلاعات)


شما با این رتبه کجا قبول شدید؟
من با 33 توی امنیت وشبکه کجا احتمال داره قبول بشم؟

----------


## hossein_talebi

> 


شما با رتبه کجا قبول میشید؟
من با 33 کجا احتمال دلره قبول بشم

----------


## bijibuji

> شما با رتبه کجا قبول میشید؟
> من با 33 کجا احتمال دلره قبول بشم


این کارنامه من نیست. من کارنامه های زیادی تو این تاپیک گذاشتم. چون می دونم دوستان بهش احتیاج دارند ...

همچنین بی اندازه ممنون و سپاسگذارم که سوالی رو که ازتون پرسیدم مجددا از خودم می پرسید!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## arezoo_66

آدم با اين رتبه ها از خودش نااميد ميشه وقتي با رتبه خودم مقايسه مي كنم 
كاش ازشون مي پرسيديد اينا  همه آزمون و كلاس شركت كرده بودن

----------


## hossein_talebi

> آدم با اين رتبه ها از خودش نااميد ميشه وقتي با رتبه خودم مقايسه مي كنم 
> كاش ازشون مي پرسيديد اينا  همه آزمون و كلاس شركت كرده بودن



من هیچ آزمون و یا کلاسی را شرکت نکردم
فقط چند تا کتاب پوران پژوهش داشتم
باید اعتماد به نفس و  تلاش و صد البته علاقه داشته باشید تا موفق شوید

----------


## bijibuji

> آدم با اين رتبه ها از خودش نااميد ميشه* وقتي با رتبه خودم مقايسه مي كنم* 
> كاش ازشون مي پرسيديد اينا  همه آزمون و كلاس شركت كرده بودن


لطفا شما و دوستانتون هم اگر مانعی نمی بینید، لطف کنین و کپی کارنامه هاتون رو قرار بدید تا دوستان بتونن استفاده کنن، همونطور که شما مایلید که از اطلاعات انجمن استفاده کنید.

*بهتره حق مقایسه رو فقط برای خودمون قائل نشیم.*

ضمنا همونطور که دوستمون گفتند قبولی در کنکور نیاز به سرمایه گذاری داره و شاید یکی از مهمترین و موثرترین این سرمایه ها وقت باشه. شما از خودتون برسین که چقدر وقت گذاشتین ...

 بیاید سعی کنیم، در انجمن یاد بگیریم که فقط مکنده نباشیم.

موفق باشید. (منتظر فعالیت پر رنگ تر شما در این تالار هستم و خوش بینم که به زودی یکی از دوستان پرتلاش همین تالار خواهید شد و روزی چندین بار به تالار سر خواهید زد. امیدوارم در آینده نزدیک همه از مطالب مفیدتون استفاده کنیم.)

----------


## bijibuji

کارنامه نبود؟ کارنامه هاتون رو آپلود کنید.

----------


## bijibuji



----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام
يه سري كارنامه از نفرات برتر IT در اين سايت هست !

*كارنامه*

----------


## arezoo_66

ببخشيد كارنامه بنده قابل بخش شدن نبود وگرنه بنده دريغ نميكرد كه عزيزان سايت از اون استفاده كنند 
من هم قصد استفاده از اينجا رو داشتم نه سو استفاده جناب آقاي bijibuji

----------


## bijibuji

> ببخشيد كارنامه بنده قابل بخش شدن نبود وگرنه بنده دريغ نميكرد كه عزيزان سايت از اون استفاده كنند 
> من هم قصد استفاده از اينجا رو داشتم نه سو استفاده جناب آقاي bijibuji


لطفا وقتی می خواید حرفی رو که هرگز نزدم، به من بچسبونید، از تگ نقل قول استفاده کنید.
من هیچوقت همچین حرفی نه در مورد شما و نه دوستان دیگه نزدم.
کلا" انکار می کنم دوست عزیز.

موفق باشید.

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> يه سري كارنامه از نفرات برتر IT در اين سايت هست !
> 
> *كارنامه*


ممنونم.
اما سعی می کنم کارنامه هایی که فقط به نوشتن درصدها اکتفا کردن رو اینجا نذارم چون زیاد مستند نیستند.
گرچه همین ها هم عکس هستند و قابل دستکاری، اما مستند ترند.

موفق باشید.

----------


## bijibuji

کارنامه نبود؟

----------


## sanaz e

با سلام
دوستان اگر كارنامه نرم افزار هست بزاريد لطفا
تا اينجا كه همه كارنامه ها IT بوده

----------


## amirreza_nl

سلام
من با این رتبه امنیت اطلاعات قبول شدم

----------


## hamid6561

تبریک میگم آقای امیررضا

(با عرض پوزش از مدیران سایت اگه اینجا جاش نیست.)

خیلی خیلی ممنون میشم ازتون اگه بگید سیستم عامل و پایگاه و همچنین زبان رو از چه منابعی میخوندید

----------


## tar_avaz

سلام منم از امروز میخوام واسه کامپیوتر و ای تی شروع کنم
تو پارسه هم ثبت نام کردم
فقط اینکه منابعم همشون پایه نیستن
مشکلی نداره؟
حتما باید بیس باشن؟

----------


## kiani_behzad

> سلام منم از امروز میخوام واسه کامپیوتر و ای تی شروع کنم
> تو پارسه هم ثبت نام کردم
> فقط اینکه منابعم همشون پایه نیستن
> مشکلی نداره؟
> حتما باید بیس باشن؟


چند توصیه دوستانه:( البته من فقط در مورد آیتی دارم میگم ها)
1 - به منابع پارسه اصلا اعتماد نکن.
2-  کتابای مقسمی خیلی خوبه.
3- دروس عمومی تو آیتی فوق العاده مهمه پس خیلی بخون.
4- زبانم فراموش نکن.
5- همه درسها رو بخون . هیچ درسی روئ حذف نکن.
6- امیدوارم موفق باشی.

----------


## goodnews

سلام
از همه دوستان بالاخص بيجي بوجي جان براي ارائه مطالب مفيدشون واقعا ممنونم
1.خواهش مي كنم كارنامه ها رو با ذكر سالشون بذاريد لطفا
2.با توجه به تغيير ضرايب دروس در سال گذشته فكر مي كنيد توجه به اين كارنامه ها چقدر اطمينان بخش باشه
مرسي

----------


## hossein_talebi

سلام 
من با رتبه 33 در آزمون 88 امنيت امير كبير روزانه قبول شدم
كارنامم را قبلا گذاشتم در صفحات قبل پيداش كنيد

----------


## ahmad_roushan

سلام
کارنامه 88
it مجازی شیراز قبول شدم

----------


## bijibuji

ممنون از بابت ارسال کارنامه. دوستان دیگه هم ممنون می شم تصویر کارنامه با ذکر سالش رو بذارن

----------


## K_RAFI

این کارنامه امساله88
با این رتبه شهید بهشتی قبول شدمIT_IT

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> این کارنامه امساله88
> با این رتبه شهید بهشتی قبول شدمIT_IT


سلام
ميشه لطف كنيد بگيد كدوم گرايشIT  قبول شديد؟

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> این کارنامه امساله88
> 
> با این رتبه شهید بهشتی قبول شدمIT_IT


سلام 
میتونید بگید واسه زبان از چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟
مچکرم.

----------


## Exception

اگر کارنامه سال 85 هنوز به درد کسی میخوره، من هم کارنامه خودم رو میذارم.
اولی مهندسی کامپیوتر هست و دومی مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> سلام
> ميشه لطف كنيد بگيد كدوم گرايشIT قبول شديد؟


فک کنم همینکه نوشتن(IT-IT) یعنی گرایش IT دیگه

----------


## icegirl_f2r

Exception جون میشه شما هم بگین منابعی که واسه زبان استفاده کردین چی بود؟؟
و یه سوال دیگه اینکه: من ریاضی دوست دارم ، نمره های ریاضی ام همیشه خوب بوده اما توی کنکور می ترسم تست بزنم به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
ممنونم

----------


## icegirl_f2r

راستی میتونید بگید چه مدت طول کشید تا دروس کنکور را خوندید؟؟
آزمون یا کلاس هم رفتین یا خودتون با کتابا پیش رفتین؟

----------


## Exception

> Exception جون میشه شما هم بگین منابعی که واسه زبان استفاده کردین چی بود؟؟
> و یه سوال دیگه اینکه: من ریاضی دوست دارم ، نمره های ریاضی ام همیشه خوب بوده اما توی کنکور می ترسم تست بزنم به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟
> ممنونم





> راستی میتونید بگید چه مدت طول کشید تا دروس کنکور را خوندید؟؟
> آزمون یا کلاس هم رفتین یا خودتون با کتابا پیش رفتین؟


منبع خاصی نبود. فقط کنکورهای آزمایشی و تستهای سالهای قبل. کلاس کنکور خاصی هم نرفتم.

تنها پیشنهاد من هم به شما همینه که حتما کنکور آزمایشی شرکت کنید و حتما همه کنکورها رو جدی بگیرید و سعی کنید اشتباهاتتون رو توی این کنکورها پیدا کنید و دیگه تکرار نکنید.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

خيلي ممنون كه سوال منا جواب داديد  :عصبانی:

----------


## Exception

> خيلي ممنون كه سوال منا جواب داديد


اینو ندیدین؟



> فک کنم همینکه نوشتن(IT-IT) یعنی گرایش IT دیگه

----------


## K_RAFI

> سلام
> ميشه لطف كنيد بگيد كدوم گرايشIT  قبول شديد؟


ببخشید که دیر جواب می دم

گرایش چهارم IT یا همون گرایش مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات

فقط یک نکته رشته هایی که تحت عنوان این گرایش دانشجو می گیرند در واقع گرایشهای تک هستند. به همین دلیل تحت عنوان کلی فناوری اطلاعات مطرح شدند.
مثلا این گرایش در دانشگاه شهید بهشتی در اقع گرایش معماری سازمانی هست که فقط هم توی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی ارائه می شه برای اطلاع بیشتر از این گرایش به این آدرس مراجعه کنید
http://www.zachman.blogfa.com/post-21.aspx

----------


## K_RAFI

> سلام 
> میتونید بگید واسه زبان از چه منابعی استفاده کردین؟
> مچکرم.


حقیقتش من اصلا زبان رو نخوندم وقت کم آوردم یه متم رد کردم
پارسال که رتبم شده بود 420 زبان رو 47 درصد زده بودم
توصیه می کنم زیاد روی زبان وقت نذارین
توی IT به نظر من سیستم عامل و پایگاه خیلی مهمند و راحت هم می شه اونها رو بالا زد. بیشتر انرژی رو رو اونها بذارید بهتره

----------


## eminem_13

سلام کارنامه ارشد آزاد IT قزوین رو کسی نداره؟

----------


## yakuza1

منبع زبان شما چی بوده؟

----------


## marycom

با سلام میشه لطفا منابعی که مطالعه کردید بگید بیشتر انتشارات ها و مولف ها من نمی دونم چه کتابی از چه نشری بگیرم

----------


## marycom

> 


 


سلام 

با سلام میشه لطفا منابعی که مطالعه کردید بگید بیشتر انتشارات ها و مولف ها من نمی دونم چه کتابی از چه نشری بگیرم

----------


## marycom

> شما با رتبه کجا قبول میشید؟
> من با 33 کجا احتمال دلره قبول بشم


 

با سلام 

میشه لطفا کتابهای  پوران پژوهان رو که مطالعه کردید بنویسید

----------


## pona63

سلام دوستان
من تو آزمون ارشد رشته مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات رتبه 869 آوردم 
به نظر شما احتمال قبولی چند درصده؟ :لبخند:

----------


## farzad1389

میشه آخرین رتبه مجاز به انتخاب رشته رو تو گرایشهای مهندسی آی تی بگی؟
 :تشویق:

----------


## ehsankh

سلام
اینم کارنامه ی من در سال 89 !
خیلی حیف شد اگه یه کم هوش مصنوعی و زبان رو بهتر زده بودم یا واسه سیستم عامل که فوق العاده ساده بود وقت کم نمیاوردم حتما یه جای خوب قبول می شدم !
البته با توجه به اینکه از امسال واسه رشته ی آی تی دروس مشترک ضریب 4 پیدا کردن تاثیر اون ها توی قبولی فوق العاده زیاد شده , ولی به هر حال داشتن یه درصد بالا توی هر کدوم از درس ها فوق العاده موثره (بیش از اونی که فکرش رو بکنید)
مثلا به تفاوت رتبه ی من توی گرایش های مختلف توجه بکنید , حدود 40درصدی که توی درس مدیریت (با ضریب 1 برای گرایش های 1 و 4) نسبت به درس معماری (با ضریب 1 برای گرایش های 2 و 3) زیادتر زدم واسم بیش از 300 تا اختلاف رتبه ایجاد کرده و این یعنی هر درسی اهمیت خودش رو داره , حتی مدیریت و معماری !!!

----------


## farzad1389

سلام ممنونم از قوت قلبت امیدوارم حداقل علوم یه جایی قبول شم انشالله
 :چشمک:

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام 
> 
> با سلام میشه لطفا منابعی که مطالعه کردید بگید بیشتر انتشارات ها و مولف ها من نمی دونم چه کتابی از چه نشری بگیرم


سلام دوست خوبم

کتاب کنکوری مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات و کامپیوتر از این سه نشر بگیرید خوبه (به ترتیب) :

1- گسترش علوم پایه
2- پوران پژوهش
3- راهیان ارشد

----------


## sajad_3dmax

> سلام عکس ارسال شده کارنامه من در سال 88 می باشد


--------------------
با سلام .دوستان میشه لطف کنند مطالبی رو که برای کنکور ارشد گرایش IT مورد استفاده قرار داده اند معرفی کنن.بنده امسال قصد دارم برا امنیت بخونم...با تشکر

----------


## kamran121

*لینک دانلود جزوه های پارسه کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات (IT)
http://www.4shared.com/dir/pfSJ9nME/_____.html
امیدوارم مفید باشه
*

----------


## SAMARE

سلام دوستان عزیز

من فارغ التحصیل *مهندسی کامپیوتر - گرایش نرم افزار* هستم و میخوام ارشد it شرکت کنم
چند تا سوال داشتم
1. منابع پیشنهادی برای ارشد ؟(مثلا من نمیدونم مهندسی نرم افزار- پرسمن کدوم ترجمه اش بهتره و کدوم انتشارات؟؟؟
یا اینکه برای هوش مصنوعی از چه تستی استفاده کنم؟؟؟)
2. چه گرایشی از همه بهتره ؟
3. من بعنوان یه مهندس نرم افزار آیا برای ادامه تحصیل در ارشد it نیاز به پیشنیازهای خاصی دارم؟

----------


## bijibuji

اوضاع آی تی افتضاح شده
من توصیه می کنم نرم افزار رو ادامه بدید. به نظر من آینده به مراتب بهتری داره

----------


## vahid18u

سلام دوستان .ببخشید یه سوال بی ربط با تاپیک میکنم . کشش نمیدم فقط یه سوال ساده . به نظروتون آدم وقت بذاره ارشد سراسری قبول شه بهتره یا پول بذاره بره مالزی و هند و امسالهم ؟ یه دانشگاه متوسط از هند و مالزی منظورمه . دانشگاهی که مثلا از لیسانس دانشگاه آزاد رو قبول کنن .

----------


## bijibuji

اگر موقعیت اش رو داری شک نکن بهترین راهه. تحصیل در ایران اشتباهه و ادامه تحصیل ادامه اشتباه

----------


## faizollah

ببخشید. تعداد شرکت کننده های کنکور ارشد IT پارسال چقدر بوده؟

----------


## parinaz571

به نظر شما خوبه که برا مدیریت اطلاعات من جزوه مدیریت اجرایی پارسه یا ماهان رو بخونم؟

----------


## parinaz571

> اوضاع آی تی افتضاح شده
> من توصیه می کنم نرم افزار رو ادامه بدید. به نظر من آینده به مراتب بهتری داره


 اوضاع ای تی چرا افتضاح شده؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## aynaz kia

اگر میشه راجب رتبه ها و قبولی ها هم اطلاعاتی بدین ممنون میشم :متفکر: با چه رتبه هایی کجا قبولی داره؟ گرایش هاش چیه؟بازار کار و ....و حدودا رقابت در این رشته چقدره؟چند در صد به این رشته روی آوردن؟و میزان سختی و قبولی در این رشته چقدره؟

----------


## attar_m2009

دانلود رایگان جزوات ارشد پارسه همرا یا صدای استاد و فیلم کلاسی
مشاوره و برنامه ریزی توسط رتبه های برتر 

www.it90.ir

www.itkonkor.com

----------

